# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  what is the best natural substrate fro whites tree frogs

## justin shockey

any one know

----------


## bree12frogs

i have hear to use a coconut based substrate wich u can find online at either petco or petsmart or amazon

----------


## bree12frogs

"Spread substrate made from coconuts around the base of the aquarium. Coconut is a material that can be safely ingested by your frog when he dives in and gets a mouthful while chasing a cricket.  With substrate, there are a couple of good options  T-Rex Cypress Bed and T-Rex Jungle Bed.  Your frog will probably get a little bit messier with the Jungle Bed substrate, but both are very good for tree frogs.  Mist the terrarium daily (or even a couple times a day) to keep the substrate slightly damp and tropical.
Do not use pebbles or rocks as a substrate for whites tree frogs.  They are not careful eaters and small pebbles could be easily ingested.  Stick with the recommended choices" --frogworld.net 
i found this article at frogworld.net and i find the site very helpful  :Frog Smile:

----------


## IvyTheBunny

What we do is we take fish tank pebbles and put them in the tank instead of coconut crud, because really, if you buy big enough pebbles, they won't swallow them, they won't have dirt stuck to them all the time, and you don't get mold. Our whites are big enough that we take them out of the cage to feed most of the time, anyway. The frogs do end up getting a small pebble or two in their mouth, but you can just do out of tank feeds. and our little blue whites got rocks in his mouth once after tackling a cricket, and he spit them all out, so, gravel, in a big size is really nice.

----------


## Don

Eco Earth or Plantation Soil are two substrate I would suggest.
  I cover my soil with Leaf Liter but also provide plenty of climbing materials such as branches, large leafed plants, and cork flats and rounds.

  Since these are tree frogs they are not usually found on the substrate unless they are trying to get to a moister area of the tank, chasing down a meal, or there is not enough climbing materials provided.

----------

